# CWC G10 selling advice...



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I started collected G10's when my GMTII started increasing in value, I wanted to feel slightly less conscious when travelling on the underground, reaching up for the grab rail and exposing my watch. Whilst I wanted something 'every day' and less obvious, I still wanted something I enjoyed wearing and that had something about it, history and desirability etc.

Anyway getting to the point, my life long friend wants to offload his GMTII and I am looking at purchasing from him. In order to get this past the Long Haired General, I will need to sell some or all of my CWC collection... I have been a keen collector of the navigator style and managed to locate and purchase the coveted 1980 "Fat Nav" which I am also prepared to let go to a worthy custodian at the right price... I am looking for some selling advice, happy to use this forum, another forum or eBay to sell, obviously very keen to get a guide on prices...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Military Watch Resourse ( MWR ) would be a good place to start.

I see that you have 2 x Falklands War era ( ARMY ) G10's which could command a little more and also the 6B ( RAF ).

The 0555 ( RM ), I thought that they were only issued for one year and that was 91 and not 94. I could be totally wrong. That is why, imo MWR is a good forum with alot of knowlegable members.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Have you tried looking at the `sod' and `completed' listings on ebay or the asking prices on chrono?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you based in London? If further north the watch fair is next weekend in Birmingham and there is a military watch dealer there usually. She would be able to give you trade prices for all of them.

At worse she isn't there and you go to a watch fair, so nothing to loose


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Your best bet is EBay or start getting involved in military watch forums and build up your post count in order to use their sales forums.

You will likely get a better price on EBay than selling to a dealer.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just checked the MWR forum and there doesn't seem to be a requirement to make a specific number of posts before making a sales post


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks guys, very much appreciated, @scottswatches thanks, I am Midlands based so might be able to get over to the watch fair, will google now.


----------

